# New MS291. Warranty issues already?



## angryOwl (Nov 24, 2014)

ok guys, I have been a silent troll on this site for a year or so now. My parents had some storm damage about a month ago so it was time to update the old stihl saw from many years ago so I went to the local dealer and decided to go with the MS-291. Talked the sales guy into throwing in a case of the pre mixed gas as well as a spare chain and out the door i went with a big smile on my face and an even bigger job in front of me. The professionals had done most of the work for me by dropping a 85+ ft white oak and lots of pruning on hanging limbs throughout my parents farm. The 291 was everything the dealer told me. Plenty of power and everything was going fine. I had used about 4 quarts of the pre-mix gas and had just put the spare chain on the bar. Thats when I noticed that a small hole was forming in the chain brake hand guard. With the job 90% complete all that I had left to do was to finish burning the limb pile and help some friends load the rest of the logs for firewood. This was about 2 weeks after date of purchase. I took the saw back to the store i bought it and they sent it back to the big stihl dealer. Well after two weeks of waiting I called the sales guy and he said there was a problem and I needed to come by so he could explain the situation. 

After talking with him this was the summary of the conversation. The hole was caused by running the saw with the chain brake on. I asked how this was possible due to the fact that the purpose of that safety feature in the first place. He said the damage caused to the saw may or may not be covered by the warranty and they were checking on some stuff before they even started with actually fixing my saw. They were nice enough to give me a loaner saw to use till they figured out what to do with my claim. 

So my question is what would you guys do in this type of situation? Is it possible for the saw to run with the chain brake on or was he feeding me a line of bull to keep from fixing? thanks in advance~


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2014)

angryOwl said:


> ok guys, I have been a silent troll on this site for a year or so now. My parents had some storm damage about a month ago so it was time to update the old stihl saw from many years ago so I went to the local dealer and decided to go with the MS-291. Talked the sales guy into throwing in a case of the pre mixed gas as well as a spare chain and out the door i went with a big smile on my face and an even bigger job in front of me. The professionals had done most of the work for me by dropping a 85+ ft white oak and lots of pruning on hanging limbs throughout my parents farm. The 291 was everything the dealer told me. Plenty of power and everything was going fine. I had used about 4 quarts of the pre-mix gas and had just put the spare chain on the bar. Thats when I noticed that a small hole was forming in the chain brake hand guard. With the job 90% complete all that I had left to do was to finish burning the limb pile and help some friends load the rest of the logs for firewood. This was about 2 weeks after date of purchase. I took the saw back to the store i bought it and they sent it back to the big stihl dealer. Well after two weeks of waiting I called the sales guy and he said there was a problem and I needed to come by so he could explain the situation.
> 
> After talking with him this was the summary of the conversation. The hole was caused by running the saw with the chain brake on. I asked how this was possible due to the fact that the purpose of that safety feature in the first place. He said the damage caused to the saw may or may not be covered by the warranty and they were checking on some stuff before they even started with actually fixing my saw. They were nice enough to give me a loaner saw to use till they figured out what to do with my claim.
> 
> So my question is what would you guys do in this type of situation? Is it possible for the saw to run with the chain brake on or was he feeding me a line of bull to keep from fixing? thanks in advance~



It would take a really dumb a s s dude to not know the brake is on. Think about it, the chain ain't moving. 
Your dealer has some explaining to do,
Jeff


----------



## angryOwl (Nov 24, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> It would take a really dumb a s s dude to not know the brake is on. Think about it, the chain ain't moving.
> Your dealer has some explaining to do,
> Jeff


Granted I am far from a professional. More along the lines of a weekend warrior. But I promise I understand how the chain brake works and I understand that it would be very difficult to use the saw with this engaged. My real question is what should I do next. I'm getting no where with the dealer that I bought it from. Does anyone know if there is someone I can contact that way I don't have to deal with the place I purchased from.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dealer blowing smoke smoke up your skirt, for sure. If a saw would run with the brake tripped it is a deffective saw anyway


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


> Dealer blowing smoke smoke up your skirt, for sure. If a saw would run with the brake tripped it is a deffective saw anyway



Yup, 
Jeff


----------



## angryOwl (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay so I have Stihl a call to their customer service dept today. They were very helpful but at the same time confusing. I'm sure they will do whatever it takes a make sure this problem is my fault and not covered under warranty. They said that under no circumstance should the chain move with the chain brake engaged. But they transfered me to the regional parts and service guys in Ohio to get someone to look into the situation and figure out what's going on. So now it's back to the waiting game some more I guess.


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 25, 2014)

Good luck but to me it sounds like you've abused the chain brake... to you start it with the brake engaged on fast idle? Got any pictures


----------



## angryOwl (Nov 25, 2014)

No pictures. I was fully expecting this to be a simple fix with putting a new guard on the handle. I couldn't care less about the hole in it. The function of the brake is something all together different. I just want it to operate like it was designed too. On one hand I'm glad that I was worried about the cosmetics because this may have prevented a catastrophe. I don't even mind paying for the fix. But if it's something that is going to happen repeatedly maybe I should look in another direction on purchasing more products.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 26, 2014)

The first step in the instructions from sthil on starting their saws is to set the chain brake.
http://www.stihl.com/step-by-step-starting.aspx


----------



## three feathers (Nov 26, 2014)

The warranty is never any better on anything than the dealer.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 26, 2014)

I recently bought a saw that was run with the chain brake on,,, melted $60 worth of plastic, including oiler drive gear, ruined the clutch springs also. I just dont know how someone can do this but I guess it can happen. Must have been a smoke show!! Could have been a mechanical/defect failure but I didnt find it.
Good Luck,,
BBB


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm thinking Stihl corporate will have to fix it because they said the chain should not move with the brake on they are looking at it from a safety liability standpoint. I would talk directly to them if any trouble arises. Even though it sounds like that is what you did do.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 27, 2014)

I doubt it was run with the chain brake at all. 4 quarts of fuel on the original chain? In an 85' tall oak? I'll bet the operator was dawging on a dull chain, and generating heat by clutch slipping. I've seen many novices yank on a pinched bar with the throttle wfo. Totally the manufacturer's fault, and a fatal design flaw!


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 27, 2014)

angryOwl said:


> ok guys, I have been a silent troll on this site for a year or so now. My parents had some storm damage about a month ago so it was time to update the old stihl saw from many years ago so I went to the local dealer and decided to go with the MS-291. Talked the sales guy into throwing in a case of the pre mixed gas as well as a spare chain and out the door i went with a big smile on my face and an even bigger job in front of me. The professionals had done most of the work for me by dropping a 85+ ft white oak and lots of pruning on hanging limbs throughout my parents farm. The 291 was everything the dealer told me. Plenty of power and everything was going fine. I had used about 4 quarts of the pre-mix gas and had just put the spare chain on the bar. *Thats when I noticed that a small hole was forming in the chain brake hand guard.* With the job 90% complete all that I had left to do was to finish burning the limb pile and help some friends load the rest of the logs for firewood. This was about 2 weeks after date of purchase. I took the saw back to the store i bought it and they sent it back to the big stihl dealer. Well after two weeks of waiting I called the sales guy and he said there was a problem and I needed to come by so he could explain the situation.
> 
> After talking with him this was the summary of the conversation. The hole was caused by running the saw with the chain brake on. I asked how this was possible due to the fact that the purpose of that safety feature in the first place. He said the damage caused to the saw may or may not be covered by the warranty and they were checking on some stuff before they even started with actually fixing my saw. They were nice enough to give me a loaner saw to use till they figured out what to do with my claim.
> 
> So my question is what would you guys do in this type of situation? Is it possible for the saw to run with the chain brake on or was he feeding me a line of bull to keep from fixing? thanks in advance~


 Sounds to me that excessive heat from the exhaust ( caused by a lean carb setting or faulty fuel delivery part, or possibly the muffler is or was loose or leaking from a defect) melted the hole in the hand guard . Any 1 of those issues is not your fault, either the dealers or the factories. I do not believe the factory would not back you up but possibly the dealers employee or who ever set your saw up doesn't want to admit neglect on their part. I would go up the ladder beyond your dealer if they don't warranty it unless it was actually some thing you neglected which it doesn't sound like from what I gather.


----------



## angryOwl (Dec 15, 2014)

Well back to rant some more. Been out of pocket for a couple of weeks due to work so when I get home last week I decided to give em a call and see if any updates. The guy I talked to didn't have any idea what I was talking about and asked if I could call back when someone else was there. 

Time line for review

Bought October 23. 
Returned for repair November 14. 
It's now December 15. 

Is it time yet for me to go show my ass?


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 15, 2014)

angryOwl said:


> Well back to rant some more. Been out of pocket for a couple of weeks due to work so when I get home last week I decided to give em a call and see if any updates. The guy I talked to didn't have any idea what I was talking about and asked if I could call back when someone else was there.
> 
> Time line for review
> 
> ...


 Some body isn't doing enough. About 5 years ago a neighbor bought a new ms440. It had a problem the dealer was struggling to figure out and they were warranted a new ms441 to solve the problem.
Tell them you want an saw that works or your money back or you will send it to Stihl Corporate yourself.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 15, 2014)

With a letter explaining the problems you had at their store.


----------



## angryOwl (Dec 29, 2014)

Low and behold.... Christmas was a few days late. Got a voice mail today saying that my saw was ready. I went and picked it up and there was no charge for the fix. I even got a brand new chain out of the deal. It may have taken two months to get it back but all is good now.


----------

